# Whats needed for Airbrushing?



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have an air compressor and I'm thinking about getting this airbrush So what else do I need to get started?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

If you expect to paint with a bunch of different colors in one session, you might want extra jars.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I'd recommend a pressure gauge as well - that way you can make sure the compressor is putting out the pressure you need for what you are spraying. Also, a water trap is very helpful, especially if spraying enamels or lacquers.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, what Scott said. You'll definately want a moisture evaporator to keep water out of your paint. These are expensive from local suppliers - try to get one from harbour freight if you can. This will make for a much smoother, and better application. Condensation builds up inside your air tank even when you don't want it to, especially when it's cold outside. The mosture evaporator elminates this from your airbrush even if it gets in your air line. This keeps the paint from being contaminated, and getting mushy spots in it that won't dry. This attaches to your airbrush hose, and keeps water from going through.

Extra jars are only neccessary if you don't want to change over without having to clean them a lot. Once you get a feel for the airbrush, you'll also get a feel for the cleaning process to make it go faster. I was slow, and sluggish at first until I figured out how to take the paint from the jar, then to the airbrush jar, only using as much as I needed, then back again. I wiped it out with a rag, then swished a little thinner around inside, then cleaned it again while waiting for the paint to dry. I finally got proficient enough to do this without having to clean the lid, or the airbrush. I just spray it until the colour comes out that I want, and do it all again when I need a colour change. 

~ Chris​


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

My nephew gave me an airbrush some time last year with the exact same feed for the paint jar but that type does have a problem, the jar will fall out of the bottom if you're not careful when useing it. I now have one with a side feed from Testors.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys but I decided to buy this on Saturday. I wanted to get this one and get this brush but they didn't have the compressor by itself. Sure it's cheaper the way I got it and the brushes are the same just different colors but the compressor that I wanted has a regulator and the one I got doesn't.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

hey, good for you! besides, you can pick up a regulator and a water trap at any time - neither one is terribly expensive at all. That looks like it will give you a good start on airbrushing. who knows - you may be a budding airbrush artist!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> hey, good for you! besides, you can pick up a regulator and a water trap at any time - neither one is terribly expensive at all. That looks like it will give you a good start on airbrushing. who knows - you may be a budding airbrush artist!


The one I got has a water trap but no regulator. I used it lastnight and I'm loving it, the compressor is so quiet.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Rns1016 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys but I decided to buy this on Saturday. I wanted to get this one and get this brush but they didn't have the compressor by itself. Sure it's cheaper the way I got it and the brushes are the same just different colors but the compressor that I wanted has a regulator and the one I got doesn't.


Be aware that the airbrush you bought is a Badger knockoff, has a 30 day warranty and when it quits you won't be able to get parts. As likely as not, Badger parts won't fit because in the manufacturing process of these knockoffs, tolerances aren't held to the same standard as Badger's. I'm not particularly fond of Badgers, but for a few extra bucks (and many less headaches) you can get a genuine Badger, Iwata, Paasche (my personal preference), etc. and the parts and service that go along with them. also, the compressor you bought doesn't have a tank, which is very important. Without a tank as a buffer you get pulses in the airflow, and realistic pressure adjustments are almost impossible with the needle bouncing all over. Yes, you definitely need a regulator, and a gauge that reads 0-60psi in 1lb increments for fine adjusting.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Disco58 said:


> I'm not particularly fond of Badgers, but for a few extra bucks (and many less headaches) you can get a genuine Badger, Iwata, Paasche (my personal preference), etc.


 My personal preference (Paasche) too! 



Disco58 said:


> and the parts and service that go along with them. also, the compressor you bought doesn't have a tank, which is very important. Without a tank as a buffer you get pulses in the airflow, and realistic pressure adjustments are almost impossible with the needle bouncing all over. Yes, you definitely need a regulator, and a gauge that reads 0-60psi in 1lb increments for fine adjusting.


Yes - you NEED a regulator. I have a 2 gallon piss-ant compressor that sounds like the world is coming to an end when it's airing up. The tank is the only reason I bought this during an after Thanksgiving day sale at harbour freight a few years ago. When it's filled is also the only time that it's quiet. The regulator will leak air a little at a time, this is because there is no way to keep it perfectly air tight with this type motor. It's oilless, so it doesn't have the tolerances that something much bigger would have, and keep sealed tightly, but it does what I need it to. The only thing that I've had trouble with is the seal for the petcock valve - this is the air release valve that allows you to drain it. This went bad last year when I tried to release the air, and nothing came out. It was just time to replace it. This cost me about $3.00 at a local chain store. I need to get a water trap to keep moisture out of my paint. You can even make one to put on - it would only take a little ingenuity to do it. But I could do it for next to nothing, and I can make it in any colour I want!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Dyonisis said:


> My personal preference (Paasche) too!


That's what I use as well - I've got three of them


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

When my finances improve, I'm hoping to taking the plunge into the wonderful world of airbrush painting. I've been in this hobby for nearly 40 years now and I'm STILL stuck in the stone age of rattle cans!

Here's a question for you: Is it possible to work from an air tank, at least temporarily until I can afford to get a proper compressor setup? We have a chain of convenience stores/gas stations in my area with free air so I can get all the compressed air I need. Pressure isn't a problem - I air up my bike tires to 85 p.s.i. there. With a regulator to reduce that, 85+ p.s.i. in an old converted propane tank would have enough capacity to handle at least one or two models if I have them ready for color at the same time...


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I have heard of some people using tanks to hold air for airbrushing. However, I've never seen it or used it myself, so I can't offer any insight into that. From what I understand, they have the regulator, moisture trap, and everything just come off the tank. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

CorvairJim said:


> When my finances improve, I'm hoping to taking the plunge into the wonderful world of airbrush painting. I've been in this hobby for nearly 40 years now and I'm STILL stuck in the stone age of rattle cans!
> 
> Here's a question for you: Is it possible to work from an air tank, at least temporarily until I can afford to get a proper compressor setup? We have a chain of convenience stores/gas stations in my area with free air so I can get all the compressed air I need. Pressure isn't a problem - I air up my bike tires to 85 p.s.i. there. With a regulator to reduce that, 85+ p.s.i. in an old converted propane tank would have enough capacity to handle at least one or two models if I have them ready for color at the same time...


 All you need is the air tank as long as you can hook your airbrush up to the line that it has on it. When you start off with an airbrush you'll need to take a lot of time getting used to the feel of it, and the air pressure needed to get the desired results. PRACTICE ALL THE TIME. This will be more valuable than trying to get the same result with a SPRAY CAN. SPRAY PAINT is only as good as the propellant in it. Without it you can't do anything despite the quality of the paint. An airbrush allows you to do things that you can only dream of with SPRAY PAINT CANS. You can get in close with it, and go lightly (I use only 15 LBS. of pressure), and you can get enough from a two gallon can to do at least one model in one colour. This lasts a lot longer the bigger the tank you have. You might want to get a regulator - not one with a dial, but something like the Testors version that allows you to determine how much air to use. This way you can adjust air flow, and not have a lot of paint blasted onto your model. 

Once you get a real compressor, you can get a better feel for the properties of the airbrush in all its' glory. I Just need a bigger tank to hold more air so that I don't run out as often. Mine has a PC board inside the compressor housing that makes it come on after so 75 LBS. mark so that it maintains 100 LBS. pressure most of the time. This keeps it from emptying completely. I wish I had $300.00 to buy the one that I want - this would last me for hours! The one I have is only good enough for about 20 minutes of spraying if I turn the power button off. When it's on it'll refill the tank, but once it's off - it goes until there's nothing left. You might want to get a regulator, and a dial to go on your tank so that you know when it's full. Depending on the size of your tank, you might want to take it somewhere to see what the capacity rating is on it so that you don't blow it up! I know that these have a thick wall, but it's nothing compared to over filling it, and having all your air leak out as soon as you open it, or overfill it. 

You might want to get an air trap to seal out moisture - I've been getting it lately, and it's because I've been filling a cold tank with warm air. This causes condensation inside it, and this blows out when I'm spraying - I'll have to get one regarless, so that I don't have water in my paint. It'll look like dirt in the pain when it's water spray. It's not too hard to make one either. Maybe I'll do that, and post it on here. If I can get the metal parts cheap enough - I'll cast the main body in tinted transluscent resin. Custom colours to match your airline.   

~ Chris​


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, Chris! This info will be helpful down the line. I have an old propane tank that I can use, and I know Home Depot sells a conversion kit to make it into an air tank for garage use (filling low tires, etc.). The air at a gas station air pump will most likely be warmer than the ambient temperature, since it's compressed on demand, not kept pressurized in a tank, so I guess I'd better fill the thing as soomn as possible after leaving home so as not to leave it in a cold car while I'm at work then fillit cold on the way home! Please post that "How-To" about the trap. I'm all in favor of saving a few bucks by doing it myself. Having auto body and paint training (MANY years ago in high school), I know the importance of dry air and a good regulator. I can't imagine working without either one.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with everything listed in the above posts and would like to add one more thing.....practice, practice, practice! If this is your first airbrush I would reccomend getting a piece of cardboard or wood and practice using the air brush using just water on them. This way you will get a good feel for the airbrush as well as learn the different spray patterns and pressure settings. Once comfortable with it's use you can move onto paint. And of course be sure to clean your airbrush thoroughly with the proper cleaner immediately after each use. This is very important!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well just an update guys I bought a regulator last night it should be here next week. I did use the airbrush and compressor and I have to say I'm very happy with it.


----------

